# HOw to pair a Motorola Bluetooth phone to X3 ?



## Cubi (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello all,
I need a step by step how to pair a bluetooth phone to my X3 2005

Thanks,

Cubi


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

Cubi said:


> Hello all,
> I need a step by step how to pair a bluetooth phone to my X3 2005



Assume that you have BMW Assist on your car. If not, no Bluetooth.
The instructions that came with your phone should have the steps you need to follow to cause your phone to search for Bluetooth devices (like a headset or car). Follow those instructions.
You should see a message on your phone that it found "BMW XXXX" where the X's are the last few digits of your VIN. The message will also ask you for the Bluetooth PIN. This PIN is associated with the Bluetooth module in your X3. There should have been a piece of paper with the PIN in the stack of manuals that you were given. There sould have been a Bluetooth manual in there too! The PIN (or passcode) is also on a label on the bluetooth module which is behind the removable left panel in the carg area. There is a button near the left window that you push and the panel unlatches and you can remove the panel.
Enter the PIN (passcode) using the keypad of your phone.
Your phone and the X3 are not introduced and will phone may now send the phone book to the BMW (I say "may" because different phone models behave differently with the X3). When the phonebook is exchanged (may be a few minutes), your phone is completely paired.


----------



## Cubi (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Liverman,

Thanks for your instruction, I was confused because some say that the passcode (pin) is created by the user and must enter into cell phone and and on the MID. I don't know how what is the so called MID .

Anyway, I will trying to find the passcode by looking into those booklet that in the car.

Thank you and best regards,

Cubi


----------



## dtsnhls30 (Mar 7, 2005)

I worked through these threads last week and successfully paired my Motorola e815. The address book transferred in and I can scroll through the book using the up/down arrows on the left of the steering wheel. The face icon dials/hangsup.

Question is, other posts have inferred I can use voice commands (and I swear I did this once by speaking 'help') but I can't seem to figure out any commands and can't get the car to acknowledge anything I say (not even 'help').

What step am I missing? My X3 didn't come with any booklet of voice commands.. does anyone have one? Scan and post as PDF? or even list them in a 'sticky' message?

Larry


----------



## tnunnery (Nov 15, 2004)

I thought the voice activation module was only available as an option: 

X3 Voice activation
84 41 6915 049 
$491.00


----------



## storm88 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Voice Commands*

Hi All,

Depends on the model of X3 and Year - The newer X3 2005 with BMW Assist have the voice command module. Pressing the button with the face and saying help. 
It will answer back with commands. If nothing happens, then your stuck with just scrolling the phone book on your phone via bluetooth. You will need to get an add in module which then you must consider the cost factor to the feature.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a simple test as to whether you have voice activation in your X3:


Press and hold (for about 3-seconds, maybe 5 seconds) the button on the steering wheel at the bottom left with the face on it.
If you hear a beep, you have voice commands - speak "HELP" and the voice-in-the-car  will tell you a list of commands it understands. The dude in the car is pretty dumb, so be kind to 'im. 
Mine was built in May of 2005 and has this installed as part of the BMW Assist which is part of the Premium Package.

In the US, Premium gets you leather, lumbar support, BMW Assist, Bluetooth and Voice Activation for a little more than the price of the leather seats. I couldn't pass up all those goodies. I really, really love the Bluetooth integration. It is a great way to answer incoming calls on the phone (I am weaning myself off of making outgoing calls, except when really, really necessary as a way of making myself a more attentive = safer driver).

When work calms down, I plan on getting the cradle installed so my phone (Nokia 6230b) is powered, connected to the external antenna (more signal strength - yahoo!) and outta the way.


----------



## adventurelarry (Apr 6, 2005)

Liverman said:


> There is a simple test as to whether you have voice activation in your X3:
> 
> 
> Press and hold (for about 3-seconds, maybe 5 seconds) the button on the steering wheel at the bottom left with the face on it.
> ...


Leather is not part of the Premium Package, at least for MY2005. I love the Bluetooth integration, it works better than I thought it would. (at least once I stopped yelling and realized I could use a normal speaking voice)

--Larry


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

adventurelarry said:


> Leather is not part of the Premium Package, at least for MY2005. I love the Bluetooth integration, it works better than I thought it would. (at least once I stopped yelling and realized I could use a normal speaking voice)
> 
> --Larry


I gotta remember to be specific...sorry about that. In MY2005 leather is not part of the Premium package for the USA X3 2.5i. In MY2005 leather is part of the Premium package for the USA X3 3.0i.

In 2006 leather is part of the Premium package for USA X3 3.0i (there is no other engine offered for USA X3 models at this time.


----------



## tnunnery (Nov 15, 2004)

storm88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Depends on the model of X3 and Year - The newer X3 2005 with BMW Assist have the voice command module. Pressing the button with the face and saying help.
> It will answer back with commands. If nothing happens, then your stuck with just scrolling the phone book on your phone via bluetooth. You will need to get an add in module which then you must consider the cost factor to the feature.
> ...


Do you have a source for this information? What month of production did this become part of the Premium package?

Thanks!


----------



## dtsnhls30 (Mar 7, 2005)

tnunnery said:


> Do you have a source for this information? What month of production did this become part of the Premium package?
> 
> Thanks!


Before I paired the phone, I recall the menu options being available (may have accessed through the SOS button).

Now, after pairing, they don't seem to work. Any other 'tests'?


----------



## bremmma (Jul 6, 2005)

*Two more Bluetooth questions*

I'm pretty sure I have Bluetooth, but can anyone help confirm? I've got a 2004 X3 2.5 with premium package. I have the BMW Assist button, but I don't have the service activated -- I've never tried it, but when I bought my car (preowned) the dealer said that that service was only offered free for one year and I never picked that option up. Can I still have Bluetooth even though BMW Assist isnt active? I have that button on the steering wheel (when you push it, it says "No Phonebook" since I dont have a bluetooth phone). But I've never had a Bluetooth device to try it with...

...which leads me to my next question. Assuming I do have the Bluetooth, once I pair with one phone, can I break that connection and re-pair with another phone? I'd love to try pairing it with my friend's new Verizon phone (maybe i'd get the same model if it works well) but I'm worried about "confusing" my car if I pair with his phone then try to get mine working at a later time. Any thoughts?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*No BT for MY 2004 (at least in US)*

Model year 2004 X3's do *not * have bluetooth, at least not for US versions as delivered from the factory. You may have a card in the glovebox that says otherwise, but it is incorrect. You can have the 2005 TCU retrofitted, giving you both Assist and BT (I just had this done) OR you can have the earlier BT-only TCU installed and lose Assist. It is up to you.

Search the threads here and you'll also find the May 2005 SIB that goes through this rather clearly.


----------



## bremmma (Jul 6, 2005)

b-y said:


> Model year 2004 X3's do *not * have bluetooth, at least not for US versions as delivered from the factory. You may have a card in the glovebox that says otherwise, but it is incorrect. You can have the 2005 TCU retrofitted, giving you both Assist and BT (I just had this done) OR you can have the earlier BT-only TCU installed and lose Assist. It is up to you.
> 
> Search the threads here and you'll also find the May 2005 SIB that goes through this rather clearly.


Thanks for your help, b-y. I looked back to that post, and it states that MY 2004 X3's do not have Bluetooth if they were produced before 8/04. Mine was produced in 10/04, so does this give me any hope that I might have Bluetooth already? Any info on this?


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Something doesn't seem right. :dunno: 
As I understand it, the MY switchover was in 9/04. So, are you really certain the assembly date for your 2004 X3 was really in October? There is a plate in the driver's door jam with the assembly date. This is what is important--not the date sold or first registered.


----------



## Cubi (Jun 17, 2005)

I did not find the book for the passcode yet, but I have another question: Once you successful pair the phone then while driving then phone ring, which button do you press to answer the the phone? and how to hang up when done?

Thanks

Cubi


----------



## bremmma (Jul 6, 2005)

b-y said:


> Something doesn't seem right. :dunno:
> As I understand it, the MY switchover was in 9/04. So, are you really certain the assembly date for your 2004 X3 was really in October? There is a plate in the driver's door jam with the assembly date. This is what is important--not the date sold or first registered.


 Yep- you got it right - I was looking at the date the car sold. I double checked, and found that the production date is 8/04. So with an 8/04 production date, any guesses on my Bluetooth status?


----------



## adventurelarry (Apr 6, 2005)

Cubi said:


> I did not find the book for the passcode yet, but I have another question: Once you successful pair the phone then while driving then phone ring, which button do you press to answer the the phone? and how to hang up when done?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cubi


When the phone rings press the little button with a person speaking.

Press the R/T to access you phone directory, then press the little person button to dial the number you have selected.

--Larry


----------

